# Birds Are Working, Bringing Home The Bacon!



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Conditions of Late:
Water Level: Low low
Winds: Teens Plus, E, SE & West
Water Temp: Low 70's
Baromoter: Near 30 & Steady

*Castaway Sponsor News*

We would like to announce our association with these "high performance" leaders on the water: Chris's Marine, Mercury Marine, Haynie Boats, and JL Marine Systems, Inc. (maker of Power-Pole) joined the ultimate cast of Sponsors last week. We wanted to take a second to thank Chris and Brian at Chris's Marine in Aransas Pass; Michelle K. at Mercury Marine; Bobby, Kyle, Mike, and the boys over at Haynie Boats; and Mr. Lenny G. with JL Marine Systems for all their efforts in bringing this together. 

We are proud to represent Chris Coulter's vision of shallow water high performance boats in a product (Haynie Boats) built right here in Seadrift, Texas; powered by The #1 On The Water, Mercury Marine; and, anchored with the best shallow water anchoring system on the market, "Power-Pole" by JL Marine Systems, Inc.

Thanks from all of us at Castaway Lodge!

*Fishing Report*

Last week on the "fishing scene" was also a big week as water temperatures here in Seadrift took a big leap up from the lower 60's and are peaking at the magical 70 degree mark. This should set the stage for some ballistic action in coming days. If we could get a little water in the bays and on shorelines, it wouldn't hurt a bit. Bays and back marsh are gutted on the low side with monstrous falling tides during "daylight hours". When fishing the back lakes and marshes, a quick look at water levels at the ramp and a review of the GPS tide chart can lay out the days targets of opportunity and patterns to consider. 

*Moving Water Patterns*

In our bays systems we have the luxury of picking and choosing the patterns that we would like to fish occasionally. Cold fronts associated with spring time conditions move our water from North to South and pre-frontal Southerly winds will push water from the Southern barrier Island, lakes, bays, and marshes and push it into Northern Bays and marshes. A cold front for instance, with winds hammering out of the North will find water levels falling in upper venues. Run South to the barrier Island, Matagorda Island for us, and you will find water levels rising as winds push water South into these areas. I often times find myself "choosing" rising water rather than falling water. However, both can be lethal at any given time. Rising water affords any number of wind driven locations to ignite as spring winds build kicking the feeding mechanism into "high gear". 

*Shallow Water "Tattle Tales"*

In a shallow environ with warming temperatures, Redfish will remain shallow without feeling the need to push into "bowls" and deeper depressions. Today was among the first times this spring that I witnessed Redfish "sticking skinny" and staying there as water levels continued to fall. I saw any number of fish "shoulder to shoulder" in 6" of gin clear water on a soft bottom. There is no doubt that the back country is beginning to "come flush" with Redfish regardless of water levels fluctuations, here temperature stability and warming trends are key. 

When this happens, there is a particular "signature" in this environ that the fish are present. Liar Birds to Galveston Trout fishermen are our "Tattle-Tales" in the back marsh. I'm speaking of Royal & Common Terns. In a foot-and-half of water or less "typically", you will find these birds scattered across a flat hovering and diving, hovering and diving. Their strategy is to hover over Redfish and Black Drum as they kick up the bottom while feeding. They watch the surface for small shrimp, minnows, and Mullet that are kicked up or dislodged, and then swoop down for an easy meal. Occasionally, you will find them working Sting-Ray's as well.

When I see these birds, alone or in groups, spread out across a lake or congregated at one end or the other, it's usually "game on" and they seldom fail me. As water levels rise, deeper water can camouflage Redfish in these environs and the birds will have a hard time spotting them. So this occurrence will come and go with tide levels and obviously, the presence of foraging fish. 

Another big week on the fishing scene next week as we welcome guests from all over South Texas. Good luck on the water!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
Castaway Lodge, Inc.
109 W. Austin
Seadrift, TX 77983
1-888-618-4868 Office
361-785-4487 Fax
361-648-3474 Cell


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Don't See This Too Often.........*

A Goat this size in 10" of water over a mud bottom is very rare, a little CPR and she was on her way! She put up a hell of fight in the shallow water, got close to the boat and burned 20' of drag in a heartbeat. We were thinking Drum and ended up with a Sheepshead. Stranger things have happened.

Back at it today with the Reid M. party from H-town. See you out there!


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Current Conditions as of 6:30am
Water Level: Low low
Water Temp: 66
Winds: 7 WNW
Skies: Overcast, streaming showers coming from west Texas
Barometer: Rising @ 30 and some change

I may have a little trouble seeing fish today but should still have a shot since water levels are so low. I've pretty much got them dialed in location wise. If water levels rose a foot overnight, add the overcast and some big wind, and we'd be looking at a pretty challenging day. 

Capt. Steve Boldt and I both managed limits yesterday to 27.5" with Reid M and family and Patrice G. and guests yesterday on beautiful weather. We welcome Jim K. and guests in today for a two day run at the back country. The fish have been feeding nicely with quite a bit of aggression. That's a welcome change of pace.

Looks like a "game changer" heading for us Saturday evening.

FRIDAY...SOUTHEAST WIND 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH 15 TO
20 KNOTS. BAYS CHOPPY. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS.
.SATURDAY...SOUTHWEST WIND 10 TO 15 KNOTS...SHIFTING NORTHWEST IN THE AFTERNOON...THEN BECOMING NORTH 15 TO 20 KNOTS IN THE EVENING. BAYS CHOPPY TO OCCASIONALLY ROUGH. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*May Be The Driest Ever Seen*

There isn't hardly an ounce of water in the back lakes and it was still falling today. Coming through Shoalwater looked the lowest I can remember ever seeing it. The fish still in the back lakes are piling up in the few available pools and deeper lakes. It's been tough sledding since Tuesdays "weather", hitting limits but with lots of white-knuckling along the way. The fish are pretty skittish and not feeding well at all. Wierd West wind components yesterday had water in all areas going gin clear; today light East didn't do much to change that.

SE and pumping through tonight and all day tomorrow should raise water levels dramatically overnight. That is liable to be the spark that sets things on fire, we'll see. I'll be slugging it out in there the next two days ahead of the next front Saturday evening.

Capt. Doug Russell and Capt. Steve Boldt pretty much had an awesome St. Patricks Day working deeper fallout lakes from the Island to the Delta. Photos courtesy of Capt. Doug Russell. Have a great weekend.

Good luck!

Capt. Kris Kelley


----------

